# Summer flights



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been looking for flights over the summer months and they are already a horrendous price which I presume is due to the Olympics being held in London...
My flights to Spain are also huge so I guess they have got the Europe market well covered in case people try flying into Europe cheaply then a cheap out to the UK..


I may well be walking and swimming...


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

At University today, some of the Italian students were talking about a ship that goes from Alexandria to Venice, but it would cost more then double that to get a domestic flight to say, Rome for example. Summer flights have always been horrendous, but what you are saying is making me want to move fast in changing my return flight date back to London... I booked it to leave Cairo end of July, as I had planned before to travel around Jordan and/or Palestine and Lebanon straight after my course is over until end of July. That's not gonna happen now - so am gonna see if I can try and change my flight to as soon as school is done!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> At University today, some of the Italian students were talking about a ship that goes from Alexandria to Venice, but it would cost more then double that to get a domestic flight to say, Rome for example. Summer flights have always been horrendous, but what you are saying is making me want to move fast in changing my return flight date back to London... I booked it to leave Cairo end of July, as I had planned before to travel around Jordan and/or Palestine and Lebanon straight after my course is over until end of July. That's not gonna happen now - so am gonna see if I can try and change my flight to as soon as school is done!




My flight with Iberia to Alicante.. they are looking for 8000 LE and that is the cheapest ticket.. I like to fly business but don't think I will be this summer

August


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

We hear from our airlines that booking numbers for the summer are soaring. Unfortunately for the tourism industry it's the Egyptians and Expats booking summer vacation outside Egypt while usually it was the other way round. Business Class is less affected.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

JochenvW said:


> We hear from our airlines that booking numbers for the summer are soaring. Unfortunately for the tourism industry it's the Egyptians and Expats booking summer vacation outside Egypt while usually it was the other way round. Business Class is less affected.


See klm prices ok but lots of sold out dates, just as well I'm staying this summer, still paying off on my credit card what I spent last summer.
So it will be back garden and a beer for me this summer!!
Bat


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

bat said:


> See klm prices ok but lots of sold out dates, just as well I'm staying this summer, still paying off on my credit card what I spent last summer.
> So it will be back garden and a beer for me this summer!!
> Bat


don't forget to stock up in time before Ramadan


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

JochenvW said:


> don't forget to stock up in time before Ramadan


Already stocking up.


----------

